# Old Cottage - Hereford - Jan '12



## janner_10 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey all

My first report ever! - found this old cottage when out on a nice blast around the hereford countryside today. its on the Brecon to Hereford road. Its very run down and to me, doesn't look too safe to enter. I was on my own and only dressed in my leathers so didn't venture in. But some great snippets in the garden though. Excuse questionable quality as only had phone with me.

Here's the pics:

View from Layby opposite (bike is mine - wasn't part of the cottage!)






Old Shed:





Tough as old boots!





Rear view of cottage.





Old basis type thing - along with an old hand pump.





One of 2 old caravans in the rear garden.





The 2nd one, along with 2 old Lada's





And a collection of old bee hives, no bees though!





Old 'barrow





View of the rear from the garden.





Direct shot of rear - access is easy - but IMO very unsafe





Odd sized front door / gate thing.





Side view.





Lonely wheel!







Wish I had internals for you to see but I wasn't going to risk it. Thank you for viewing - criticism greatly appreciated.

Neil


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's still standing, just don't go leaning on any walls and you should be fine lol.

If it has withstood the many storms that this country has to offer, then it (should) withstand a biker in his leathers 

Also, is that a Lada in the garden? I love Lada's!!


----------



## janner_10 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, there's 2 Ladas there, looks like the old 80's models. Good point about the building, I'll have a venture in when i'm next that way again, although I was more worried about the leathers than the cottage!!


----------



## highcannons (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks 'listed' in more ways than one.......o


----------



## maximus (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovely first report janner!!

But we are a greedy bunch so get back there and get a shed load of internal shots!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 3, 2012)

ive been in there its ok youl be fine, some nice little bits in there too, nice report


----------



## eggbox (Jan 4, 2012)

Beatiful cottage; I'm amazed no one's bought it and done it up.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 4, 2012)

well done on your start.I used to spot a lot of places while going about on my Bike trouble was always trying to sneak in with my gear on lol always took my camera always noted where these places where remote and unknown well worth the effort.


----------



## Jimthething (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice pictures Neil, interesting looking cottage.
Biking must have changed since my day - the more 'extras' we picked up on our leathers, the more interesting it made them!


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 4, 2012)

The house is called Old Crow Cottage, originally built in the 17th century, and is Grade II listed. According to my sister-in-law who used to work in a nearby village, it was inhabited by two brothers. One of the brothers died several years ago, and the other used to ride his bike everywhere (mainly to the local pub) and wobble back home. Presumably he has also passed away or moved on to a more stable home. Google Street View was last updated in April 2009 and the path looked tidy, though now obviously it looks overgrown and the fences have been put up. Hopefully the storm over the last few days hasn't caused any more damage.

I used to drive past and a light was always on in the window on the right side of the front door, and it used to amaze me that anyone could live in those conditions. I assume that the caravans were used an 'extension'.

Would love to see some interior pics


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the look of this.

Good stuff!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 5, 2012)

Ooo love the look of this...thanks for sharing!

Thanks for the history Bagpuss


----------



## mussy (Jan 5, 2012)

You look into the garage and think wow I wonder whats in there!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2012)

What a lovely old cottage. Love seeing all the interesting things in the garden, especially the beehives and old pump. Nice one.


----------



## BeanJardo (Mar 3, 2012)

> I used to drive past and a light was always on in the window on the right side of the front door, and it used to amaze me that anyone could live in those conditions.




Sorry to bump an old thread - I've just seen this! We've driven past this house a lot and always remarked on it!

But yes - Always a light on there, and we've seen a little old chap wandering around. We were pretty sure he lived there, but don't know for certain.

Amazing, isn't it!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 3, 2012)

The little man still lives in the house bless him...


----------



## rambling rose (Mar 22, 2012)

On a trip up to Worcester, I went past Crow Cottage and met the owner. A charming old man in his eighties with 4 cats, one ginger tom aged 25 years young doing very well on country mice. The postman arrived with his mail so the place is occupied and loved.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice find ! i love to stumble across things like this, its not planed, the fun of the supriise ,well done ).


----------



## Potter (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting place. Nice to know it's still lived in. Great old Ladas.


----------

